# Null is trans now.



## RI 360 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Null you are stunning and brave.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 22, 2017)

eyes too close together tbh


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 22, 2017)

I can confirm. We've been trading makeup tricks over Snapchat for a month now.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Nov 22, 2017)

Well, that's going to decrease my stalking by at least 25%.


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 22, 2017)

Amber Moon. Would still bang.


----------



## Audit (Nov 22, 2017)

What is Null's new name going to be? Her deadname was Joshua so how does everyone feel about Josephine?


----------



## RI 360 (Nov 22, 2017)

This belongs in Beauty Parlour, @Melchett help a nigger out uguu


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 22, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> This belongs in Beauty Parlour, @Melchett help a nigger out uguu


The only thing @Melchett can help with is bladder relief


----------



## The Fool (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm not using a forum owned by a women, I'm leaving.


----------



## RI 360 (Nov 22, 2017)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> What is Null's new name going to be? Her deadname was Joshua so how does everyone feel about Josephine?


idk about that but the username should be changed to Nullo.


----------



## Flustercuck (Nov 22, 2017)

@Null truly is the most stunning and brave among them! I am proud of you for standing up against your oppressors and society, Null


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Nov 22, 2017)

we will always love you no matter what @Null

lol


----------



## RI 360 (Nov 22, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I can confirm. We've been trading makeup tricks over Snapchat for a month now.


If she's using Snapchat, she's already passing


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 22, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I'm not using a forum owned by a women, I'm leaving.



Don't be silly, trannies are men.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 22, 2017)

@Null isn’t that fat and I might have sex with her.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Nov 22, 2017)

Good for you, you go girl!


----------



## Cable 7 (Nov 22, 2017)

whens the dick getting lopped off


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Nov 22, 2017)

Null looks like a doll lol.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 22, 2017)

Cable 7 said:


> whens the dick getting lopped off


That's implying "she" hasn't done so already


----------



## Arctic (Nov 22, 2017)

Traps are officially straight now.


----------



## VB 305 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Null bost ass


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 22, 2017)

nanotech said:


> @Null bost ass


Don't worry. He can't pull off a maid's dress.


----------



## Arkangel (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## IV 445 (Nov 22, 2017)

She shaved her beard!


----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2017)

I want to #Analrip her.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

What does Null identify as again?


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Nov 22, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> What does Null identify as again?


A dull lull, lol.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 22, 2017)

Post bobs and vagene


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Nov 22, 2017)

lol, what a fucking loser


----------



## CatParty (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Nov 22, 2017)

eid llun eid


----------



## Mungo (Nov 22, 2017)

How many underage boys was null caught with that he'd come out???


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 23, 2017)

We should all support Null, we always knew.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Nov 23, 2017)

So that's what all the bit coin mining was for.....


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Nov 23, 2017)

Good. Maybe _now_ dumbasses people will realize that this place is trans-friendly than anti-trans.

I wish for the best of this forum. ✌


----------



## Male (Nov 23, 2017)

That's why null doesn't like vore, it reminds her of the huge responsibility of raising a living being inside her stomach.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 24, 2017)

You're implying Null was ever a man to begin with.  Why?


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 24, 2017)

Reynard said:


> You're implying Null was ever a man to begin with.  Why?


Even as a woman, @Null is still more of a man than any furfag


----------



## Wesley Willis (Nov 24, 2017)

Who the fuck is Null?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 24, 2017)

Wesley Willis said:


> Who the fuck is Null?


A nigger


----------



## Wesley Willis (Nov 24, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> A nigger





NiggerNull or Null the Nigger?


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 24, 2017)

Is Null a lesbian now, or what?

You can be any gender you like, Dear Leader, but if you turn furry I'm outta here.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 24, 2017)

Wesley Willis said:


> NiggerNull or Null the Nigger?


yes


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 24, 2017)

Does Null look like a bitch?


----------



## Shiversblood (Nov 24, 2017)

The hair has to be longer for to actually be a transsexual


----------



## An Ghost (Nov 24, 2017)

u/antlervelvet?
what is there some antler farms-
http://www.antlerfarms.com/
shit

edit:
lmao his wife left him
http://archive.md/IDUAE
http://archive.md/8zX4m


----------



## tehpope (Nov 24, 2017)

fake news


----------



## MG 620 (Nov 25, 2017)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> What is Null's new name going to be?



Amy Lee, it's the only way to make sure Vordy, with his  true and honest respect for the British court of law, would never harass him her again.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Jan 16, 2021)

More evidence!


She's transracial uwu


----------



## Slush Fund (Jan 16, 2021)

Nothing like celebrating your sexual fetish by going to some discount fashion retailer and forcing a teen to paint your face up. That v-neck is feminine as hell.

Maybe he can head to Target next and get some tips on using a tampon in his ass.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Apr 26, 2021)

Please someone tell me this is some April Fool's joke done using Internet Explorer. No way this nigga pulled off a "You were supposed to destroy them, not join them" on us. Or could it all be some troon conspiracy that used Chris Chan as a scapegoat to push some SJW troon woke whatever narrative against the Internet?


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 27, 2021)

Cavalier Cipolla said:


> Please someone tell me this is some April Fool's joke done using Internet Explorer. No way this nigga pulled off a "You were supposed to destroy them, not join them" on us. Or could it all be some troon conspiracy that used Chris Chan as a scapegoat to push some SJW troon woke whatever narrative against the Internet?


The only reason null hasnt been wiped off the face of the earth with levels of precision never seen before via orbital bombardment is because he is trans and jewish. Those disabilities give him enough social credit to continue running this site. Do you believe null went trans? Because he did it for you child.


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 27, 2021)

YAAAAAAASSSS QUEEN SLAY


----------



## K0rbl (Dec 14, 2021)

null is even moar of a fag now l0lz0r


----------

